# ajaxterm starts but unable to log in

## Robert S

I have been unable to use ajaxterm.  I've changed the startup script as described in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-793985-highlight-.html.  When I try to log in I get dumped back to the login prompt - I'm not prompted for my password.  I've tried running *Quote:*   

> /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/share/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.py --port 8022 --log
> 
> 

 and the output is  *Quote:*   

> $ /usr/bin/python2.6 /usr/share/ajaxterm/ajaxterm.py --port 8022 --log                                                                                AjaxTerm at http://localhost:8022/
> 
> 127.0.0.1 - - [28/Nov/2009 06:53:50] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 -
> 
> 127.0.0.1 - - [28/Nov/2009 06:53:50] "GET /ajaxterm.css HTTP/1.1" 200 -
> ...

 etc.  ie there is no useful logging output.  Maybe this is a problem with python 2.6??

----------

## KShots

I had the same problem. I think it's due to the use of UTF-8 support. For now, I've worked around it by removing the --uid=nobody from the init script, and it logs on via logon rather than ssh... but I'm going to attempt to figure out how to unset my LANG env variable just for ajaxterm consoles so I don't have to run it as root.

From the ajaxterm website:

 *Antony Lesuisse wrote:*   

> Ajaxterm only support latin1, if you use Ubuntu or any LANG==en_US.UTF-8 distribution don't forget to "unset LANG".

 

EDIT: It looks like MageSlayer wrote a patch for utf8 support. That should do the trick  :Smile: ... although I really wish he wrote it as a patch, rather than a whole other distribution...

----------

